# Seerosenblüte 2018



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2018)

nun gehts wieder los mit der Seerosenblüte (die ersten Blüten an einer "__ Rosennymphe" kamen ja schon vor 2 Wochen)

"Rosennymphe"
"Marliaceae Chromatella"
"__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere"

und das letzte sollte laut Obi-Gartenabteilungsleiterin eigentlich zu 100% ne "__ Colorado" sein da nicht aus Holland sondern "angeblich" von nem deutschen Seerosenzüchter bezogen, es ist zum  (mal schauen was bei der 100%igen "__ Gonnere" rauskommt wenn ich aus dem Urlaub wiederkome, da sind auch erste Knopsen oben)


----------



## projekth (26. Mai 2018)

Tolle Blüten hast du da! Die erste sieht meiner "unbekannten" ziemlich ähnlich, wie ich finde. Dann habe ich vielleicht eine __ Rosennymphe anstatt __ James Brydon bekommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2018)

projekth schrieb:


> Tolle Blüten hast du da! Die erste sieht meiner "unbekannten" ziemlich ähnlich, wie ich finde. Dann habe ich vielleicht eine __ Rosennymphe anstatt __ James Brydon bekommen.



schau mal ob sich die nächste frische Blüte bis zum Ende von "barbierosa" nach fast weiß umfärbt. Das Laub scheint ja dem Foto nach zumindes längere Zeit rötlich zu bleiben, was für ne Rosennymphe sprechen könnte


----------



## Deuned (27. Mai 2018)

Meine Madame __ Gonnere ist auch schon seit 3 Tagen am Blühen!
Leider sind die Blätter aber auch schon sehr begehrt bei den Schädlingen.....


----------



## anz111 (28. Mai 2018)

Heimische Seerosen aus dem Klärbecken:


----------



## Limnos (28. Mai 2018)

Bei mir blühen eine (wahrscheinlich) Nymphaea Chromatella und eine Zwergsaeerose (Nymphaea tetragona.)

   

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (2. Juni 2018)

Drei meiner vier __ Teichrosen-Arten blühen schon. Jetzt warte ich nur noch darauf, ob die, die mir als Nuphar japonica verkauft wurde, auch wirklich eine ist. Dazu müsste sie Blüten mit rötlichen Kronblättern haben. Weniger Glück habe bis dato mit den Nymphaeas Da hat bisher nur eine vermutliche __ Marliacea Chromatella einmal geblüht. Eine ist aber auch stark von einem Insekt "gelöchert"

  Teichrose, Mummel (Nuphar lutea)

  Amerikanische Teichrose (Nuphar advena)

     Zwergmummel (Nuphar minima)


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (3. Juni 2018)

Im kleinen Teich die unbekannten Seerosen. 
    Die Barbara fängt an und hat wunderschöne große Blüten die erst gegen 18 Uhr zugehen.
      Die Clyde ähnlich blühfreudig nur etwas kleiner, die Escarbucle hat morgen dann 2 offen und natürlich muss man arbeiten. 
Im letzten Bild die beiden __ Almost Black, viele Blätter dieses Jahr und 3 Knospen zu sehen. Nicole mach Platz bei dir 

LG Heike


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2018)

Marliaceae Chromatella
__ Rosennymphe (frische Blüte)
Rosennymphe (ältere Blüte)
__ Joey Tomocik
die angebliche __ Gonnere - auch wieder was ganz anderes was man die Tage erst mal wieder im Seerosenforum abklären muß was es für ne Marliac ist
unbekannte kleine weiße Marliac
auch ne unbekannte, mal als __ Attraction erworben
__ Sultan
__ Charlene Strawn
__ James Brydon (dei war heute um 10.00 noch net auf)


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Juni 2018)

Ich verpasse meine Seerosen zur Zeit. Gestern waren 9 Stück offen. Zum Glück ist die Wavisa noch nicht dabei.
Fröbeli, __ Rosennymphe, __ James Brydon und __ Gonnere blühten bei meiner Abreise. __ Norma Gedye und Chromatella hatten auch Blüten oben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2018)

ich bin schon mal gespannt ob Dehner-Seerosen ne bessere Sortengenaugkeit aufweißen als das was sich der sch... holländische Obi Lieferant sich da immer leistet (von meinen bisherigen 18 Obi-Seerosen stimmten ja nur 3 der Sortenauszeichnung - die __ Joey Tomocik, die __ James Brydon und Marliaceae Chromatella

in Rain hatte ich mir in dortigem gestern ne "__ Red Spider" mitgenommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Thundergirl (8. Juni 2018)

Die erste Blüte der __ Wanvisa geht auf und ich bin nicht da...


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (8. Juni 2018)

Nicole ich auch nicht da.....
Hat sich gut gemacht das Schätzchen, freue mich schon drauf. 

LG Heike


----------



## Thundergirl (9. Juni 2018)

Das Umtopfen hat sich letztes Jahr richtig gelohnt. Sehr vorne fast kein Wasser mehr.

  

Wird schwierig mit 2 weiteren Seerosen. Ich glaube ich muss zum Wohle der Seerosen den Teich vergrößern.
Oder aufhören mit A..i-Dünger zu düngen.


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2018)

Euer Rasen sieht ja auch so schön braun aus


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (9. Juni 2018)

Nicole ganz einfach die __ Wanvisa zieht zu mir und dann ist Platz 
Ansonsten ist doch toll so, ich wäre froh. Die kleinen Racker haben Schatten und können sich verstecken. 
 habe ich nicht noch irgendwo Platz für ein Seerosenbecken?

LG Heike


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juni 2018)

Ich kann mit Spielen.


----------



## Mathias2508 (10. Juni 2018)

Diese 3 waren gestern in voller Pracht auf. Und fragt mich jetzt nicht wie die heissen.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (10. Juni 2018)

Na da war ich ja eben erstaunt das Mathias meine Seerosen fotografiert hat. 
Nummer 1 ist die __ Almost Black,  auf der 2 die Barbara und auf der 3 die Clyde.

LG Heike


----------



## Mathias2508 (10. Juni 2018)

Eine hab ich noch.
   
Ist gelb, und nicht weiss. Kommt auf dem Foto schlecht rüber. 
Irgendwas mit double


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (10. Juni 2018)

Ja die ist schwer zu kriegen mit ihrer hellgelben Farbe. 
  hier ein Foto vom letzten Jahr Perrys Double Yellow. 

LG Heike


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Juni 2018)

hallo, hier auch ein paar von mir....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (11. Juni 2018)

Zu Hause im Mini die Black Princess .

LG Heike


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2018)

Jetzt Blühen sogar zwei Clyde Ikins.
Kaum 7 Blätter, und zwei Blühten, eine ist schon verblüht und noch eine steht in den Startlöchern.

   
In der Mitte zwischen den Blüten leicht rechts sigt man die Knospe leicht aufgebrochen....nicht das morgen drei gleichzeitig blühen.


Die Blühte ist einfach die Beste, welche ich bis jetzt kenne.


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Juni 2018)

Die 2. Blüte der __ Wanvisa dieses Jahr. Die dritte ist auch schon oben. Frank, wenn du möchtest kannst du die Bilder fürs Lexikon nehmen. Leider hatte ich noch keine zweifarbige Blüte.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (22. Juni 2018)

Die beiden __ Almost Black sind dieses Jahr toll .
  Die Double Yellow mit der zweiten Blüte. 
  Hier war ich sehr überrascht. 
Nein es ist keine Neuzüchtung mit gerüschten Blüten, wenn es so etwas gibt dann muss ich die haben 
Bei dieser sind wohl die Blattläuse die Übeltäter, sind dieses Jahr auch auf vielen Blättern. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juni 2018)

Heike, was ist das letzte Bild für eine Sorte? Ich habe eine von Benny, die sieht genau so gerüscht aus (auf dem Bild im Hintergrund) 

      

dann hab ich noch weiße unbekannte  im Teich und im Pflanzenfilterteich, marliacea nehme ich an 
         
__ rosennymphe  steckt da noch dazwischen, auch __ almost black blüht wunderbar dieses jahr
      

dann ist die peach glow aufgeblüht (hier neben __ attraction) 
    

die attraction habe ich mal zum muttertag bekommen, inzwischen zweimal 
          

hier noch der ganze Teich 

             

lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (22. Juni 2018)

Ina das ist die Barbara Dobbins auch von Benny. Auf Seite 2 ist sie normal, so gerüscht hätte ich noch keine Blüte, allerdings hat sie im letzten Jahr aus der Blüte eine neue Pflanze produziert .

LG Heike


----------



## Skadi (22. Juni 2018)

Toll wie eure Seerosen blühen  ... ich habe mir heute auch noch eine gegönnt ... mal schauen ob es auch eine __ James Brydon ist ...


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
ich war im April im Teich , und habe die Seerosenkörbe erneuert. Das war ganz sicher nicht der günstigste Zeitpunkt, aber es war halt überfällig . Mittlerweile habe ich außer Blättern auch schon drei Blüten gehabt . Das war zum einen die "peach glow" von Niri, und meine rosafarbene Madam W. de __ Gonnere.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2018)

Skadi schrieb:


> Toll wie eure Seerosen blühen  ... ich habe mir heute auch noch eine gegönnt ... mal schauen ob es auch eine __ James Brydon ist ...
> Anhang anzeigen 200416



Hi Skadi,

zumindest stimmt schon mal das Bild auf dem Verkaufs-/Hinweischildchen weder mit Blütenform noch Farbe mit ner echten "James Brydon" überein

MfG Frank


----------



## Skadi (25. Juni 2018)

... danke Frank ... dann lass ich mich mal überraschen ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2018)

Hi Skadi,

ein "James Bryden" Blütenfoto gibts ja bei den Seerosen im Lexikon. Ist halt kugelförmiger und kirsch- anstatt sattrot

heute hab ich endlich mal eine offene Blüte einer Seerose gesehen die ich zwar schon seit 6 Jahren in Teich habe, aber die die letzen 2 Jahre ihre bisherigen höchstens 2-3 Blüten im Jahr immer in meiner Urlaubszeit offen hatte. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollte es beim Kauf ne "Marliaceae Carnea" sein, doch die Blüte ist sehr viel größer (fast 20cm Durchmesser) und sattpink. Da hat man zumindest einen farbidentischen Ersatz für die "__ Colorado" die sich neulich nach erster offenen Blüte als ne profane "Marliacea albida" entpuppte

(und nun heißts im Seerosenforum mal wieder alle dortig gelisteten winterharten Sorten durchforsten um rauszufinden was es wohl ist - ich meine so eine Blüte da schon gesehen zu haben)


----------



## projekth (30. Juni 2018)

Beides __ James Brydon...also so wurden sie verkauft. Die rosane ist offensichtlich tatsächlich eine andere (vielleicht __ Rosennymphe?!).


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juli 2018)

Welches gefällt euch am Besten? Tippe auf 1 oder 3.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> heute hab ich endlich mal eine offene Blüte einer Seerose gesehen die ich zwar schon seit 6 Jahren in Teich habe, aber die die letzen 2 Jahre ihre bisherigen höchstens 2-3 Blüten im Jahr immer in meiner Urlaubszeit offen hatte. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollte es beim Kauf ne "Marliaceae Carnea" sein, doch die Blüte ist sehr viel größer (fast 20cm Durchmesser) und sattpink. Da hat man zumindest einen farbidentischen Ersatz für die "__ Colorado" die sich neulich nach erster offenen Blüte als ne profane "Marliacea albida" entpuppte
> 
> (und nun heißts im Seerosenforum mal wieder alle dortig gelisteten winterharten Sorten durchforsten um rauszufinden was es wohl ist - ich meine so eine Blüte da schon gesehen zu haben)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 200488



nach der ganzen Sucherrei im Seerosenforum blieben 2 die bei der rosanen hinkommen

einmal "Firecrest" und "__ Norma Gedye". Da das Laub bei der "Firecrest" aber einen geschlossenen Einschnitt hat steht wohl fest was es ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Daufi (17. Juli 2018)

Bei uns sieht es dieses Jahr eher mau aus...


----------



## Skadi (12. Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen ,
... so, meine als __ James Brydon gekauft Seerose hat gestern eine Blüte geöffnet ... ist es nun die Sorte oder nicht  ... vllt erkennt es jemand auf die Schnelle.
   Verkaufsschild ...


----------



## marcus18488 (12. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,
bei mir blüht seit zig Jahren zum ersten mal eine gelbe


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,
meine Umpflanzaktion im Frühjahr war nicht gut bei meinen Seerosen angekommen , aber jetzt haben sie es sich doch überlegt, und nicht nur die rosane blüht .


----------



## senator20_2000 (21. Aug. 2018)

Die __ Wanvisa in meinem Koiteich will gar nicht aufhören Blüten zu schieben, das erste mal das 3 gleichzeitig offen sind und dazu noch mit verschiedenen Mustern


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
gerade jetzt steigen meine Seerosen zur Höchstform auf, hier mal ein "Dreier" der "Peach glow".


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Sep. 2018)

Hi,

heute steht fest:

auch Seerosen von Dehner sind net das als was sie ausgegeben werden

die angebliche "__ Red Spider" von Dehner sieht ner "Red Spider" net ähnlich

die Seerosenblüte geht im meinem Teich nun zu Ende. Am WE werde ich den Seerosen wohl das immer gammliger werdende Laub entfernen solange man noch ins Wasser kann

MfG Frank


----------



## krallowa (20. Sep. 2018)

Moin,


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das immer gammliger werdende Laub entfernen


kann man das komplette Laub entfernen oder muss ich etwas von den "noch" grünen Blättern stehen lassen.
Wie Frank schon schreibt, noch kann locker ins Wasser steigen ohne zu erfrieren, das wird sich aber bald ändern.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Sep. 2018)

Hi Ralf,

das Schwimmlaub von gut eingewachsenen Seerosen kann man auch komplett kappen. In den Rhizomen sind ja Nährstoffe gespeichert um neue Blätter zu treiben. Das laubentfernen geht halt zu Lasten der Blüte aber mit der Blütenbildung gehts im Herbst ja auch zu Ende. Ein paar neue Blätter werden wenn man sie nun kappt ja auch noch nachkommen (wenn man sie nicht zu tief abschneidet und dabei die unten frisch austreibenden auch mit entfernt)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Sep. 2018)

zum Glück stand ich doch noch am Donnerstag noch bis zur Brust im Wasser und hab das Seerosenlaub mit der Sichel gekappt da noch dei 4. Biotonne gefüllt werden mußte. Heute wär nämlich keine "Badetemperatur" mehr gewesen

War das wieder ne Sauerrei

MfG Frank


----------

